# ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?



## Fischhaker (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo, Raubfische mögen Knoblauch? Köder die mit Knoblauch eingerieben sollen besser fangen.?? Also ich glaube das hat irgendeiner erfunden um sich wichtig zu machen!
 Ich finde das ist ein Hirngespinnst von sonem Angler der nichts fängt!#d

Was sagt ihr dazu?#q


----------



## marca (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hat bestimmt irgendwann auch so ein hirngespinstiger Angler,der nix gefangen hat,rumerzählt,dass man Zander mit einem Stückchen Weichgummi fangen kann.
Soll aber auch funzen.....


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Beim letzten abangeln meines Vereines hat der erste mit Maden in
Knoblauch geangelt und Forellen wie blöt gefangen.

Also kann ich nur bestätigen Knoblauch funz.


----------



## Fischhaker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Jetz mach mir keine falschen Hoffnungen! Bin begeißterter
Forellenangler!:g


----------



## angler4711 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hatte ich nicht vor, aber klappt echt!


----------



## Fischhaker (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

|jump:


----------



## Dida (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hallo

Es gibt sogar Kukös mit Knofi-Flavor!!!!!:m
manchmal bringen sie den entscheidenden Vorteil!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt Hayes (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*



Fischhaker schrieb:


> Hallo, Raubfische mögen Knoblauch? Köder die mit Knoblauch eingerieben sollen besser fangen.?? Also ich glaube das hat irgendeiner erfunden um sich wichtig zu machen!
> Ich finde das ist ein Hirngespinnst von sonem Angler der nichts fängt!#d
> 
> Was sagt ihr dazu?#q


 
DU solltest mal nicht so voreilig über diesen Angler urteilen, der hat nämlich recht! 
Klar, es klappt nicht immer, sprich in jedem Gewässer oder auf jeden Raubfisch, aber es ist ein "Flavour" der Raubifische, aber ach vor allem dicke Brassen anspricht!
Daher kann es immer ein Versuch wert sein.

Grüße


----------



## James8 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hey,

es gibt auch so nen Forellenteig mit knoblauchgeschmak...


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

hab ich auch schon mal gehört und kanns bestätigen, dass knoblaucharoma fängt


----------



## Rhineman (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Tach zusammen,
als Angler und begeisterter Hobbykoch habe ich Knoblauch bisher nur zum Kochen benutzt - aber das gibt dem ganzen natürlich eine ganz andere Perspektive.|supergri
Grußanalleundbisdietage


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hi,
bin ja Anfänger aber gibt jasogar Gufis die nach Knobeln stinken/riechen...whatever.

Und Knoblauch Dipp hab ich letztens auch irgendwo entdeckt,also muss das funzen!

Sei doch froh...die Knoblauchzehen zuhause gehen sowieso immer kaputt....so kannst die letzten paar Zehen wo schon Grün rauskommt noch zum Angeln verwerten....und wenn de Abends noch ne Zehe über hast schluckst se selber ab.....eure Freundinen/Frauen freuen sich....hehe


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Es gab/ gibt schon so viele abwegige oder abnormale Köder und Fangmethoden.
Ich hab früher oft gedacht- Will Dich hier einer auf die Schippe nehmen?


Aber gefunzt hats- auch wenn zu meinem Erstaunen!

Seitdem gilt für mich der Grundsatz:

Wer fängt hat recht!


Gruß, Kai|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Es wär doch zumindest mal 'nen Versuch wert, statt Maiskörner 'ne ganze Knoblauchzehe aufzufädeln:m


----------



## angler4711 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Moin!



Genau, wäre mal ein versuch wert.
Bloß wer meldet sich freiwillig?


|rolleyes


----------



## opi2001 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Nun mal ehrlich wer hat mit selber schon mit Knoblauchgeruch gefangen und wer hat es bloß gehört!
Ich angle viel in Flüßen und daher kann ich mir es einfach nicht vorstellen das Fische auf Knoblauch beissen.Aber vielleicht werd ich im Frühjahr mal ein paar Fliegen mit Knoblauch beträufeln mal sehen obs klappt!|uhoh: :q


----------



## trixi-v-h (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Ich selbst mache Knoblauchsalz in meinen Angelteig. Hatte damit im direkten Vergleich bessere Ergebnisse als ohne. Nutze ihn aber speziell in der kalten Jahreszeit. Im Sommer ist er bei mir nicht so gut.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Knoblauch als Aroma beim Friedfischangeln habe ich mehrfach selber versucht und gut gefangen.

Beim Angeln mit Dropshot, Carolina etc habe ich mit geflavourten Ködern immer mehr Bisse gehabt wie ohne. Gilt sowohl für Knoblauch, als auch Salz und den Gulp-Kram. Bei den Finesse-Rigs fische ich nur noch mit Flavour.



opi2001 schrieb:


> Nun mal ehrlich wer hat mit selber schon mit Knoblauchgeruch gefangen und wer hat es bloß gehört!



Das ist hier leider oft das Problem, man hat es irgentwo gelesen und empfiehlt es dann ohne eigene Erfahrungswerte weiter... Wenn das verkauft wird muss das ja gut sein.. #q


----------



## Udo561 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Hi,
ich habe auch schon mit Fischbrei und  Knoblauch im Futterkorb auf Zander geangelt , sogar Zander dabei gefangen , aber ob es am Knoblauch lag ?
Gruß Udo


----------



## Fischhaker (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Werde ich mal ausprobieren!|wavey:


----------



## big-esox (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

hab ich auch von gehört hab mir deshalb mal so ein lockstoff gekauft.hatt ziemlich nach knoblauch gerochen.an schwierigen tagen hat es manchmal besser gefangen


----------



## Pinn (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Die giftgrüne Knete mit Glitter und Garlic von Berkley soll manchmal ganz gut im Forellenpuff sein, habe ich mir sagen lassen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Jose (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*



angler4711 schrieb:


> ...Knoblauch funz.



ist das jetzt ne beleidigung oder was für den boardferkelfahnder?

hier funz*t* auch gar nix


----------



## EMZET (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

Habe auch schon sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Knoblauch gemacht.

Einfach, je nach gewünschter Menge, Knoblauch mit der halben Menge Sonnenblumenöl ganz fein vermixen und durch ein Tuch in ein passendes Gefäß drücken. Jetzt im Winter noch Salz hinzugeben  Den Köder damit einpinseln oder eintauchen.

TIPP: Slatagrurkenstücken über Nacht darin einlegen. Brassen fliegen drauf ^^ (Salatgurken dreiben auf. Entsprechendes Bleigewicht 5cm bis 10cm hinter dem Haken anbringen)

Gruß

EMZET


----------



## Camouflage (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: ?Köder unschlagbar mit Knoblauch?*

hey,....
gehört zwar nicht unbedinngt in den raubfisch und forellen bereicht, aber ich verarbeite knoblauchgranulat schon seit 6 jahren in jedem meiner boiliemixe,....
da reichen 1,5-3% konablauchgranulatanteil dicke aus, wobei ein freund sogar bis zu 5% beimengt und damit ebenfalls gute erfahungen gemacht hat,...
mit knobi gepimpter powerbait hat ebenfalls schon gute resultate geliefert, wobei mir dabei aber die vergleichsmöglichkeit zu unbehandeltem powerbait fehlt,...
neben knoblauch kommt auch fast immer getrocknete und gemahlene rinderleber(gibts als hunderleckerlies zu kaufen,wobei das mahlen ohne passende hilfsmittel recht problematisch ist) zum einsatz,...
gummiköder hab ich persönlich noch nie mit additiven behandelt,....
lg,
nils


----------

